# Proposed dove hunting changes.



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

In looking over the rac packet. They are proposing dove limit from 10 to 15 doves per day. They are also proposing changing season from sep 1-30 to sep 1 to oct 31st. Both good changes IMO, will be much better for the southern boys who can hunt mourning doves well into October.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

I would like to see the season open in the middle of August and go to the end of October.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I like both proposed changes. For myself, it would be better to have the season mid august to end of september or something like that, but thats just cuz i live in the north. You can't please everybody, so the proposed dates sound good to me.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

All I see are the eurasions and understand you cam kill them all year anyway. They seemed to have pushed the other dove species out of my area.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

COWAN said:


> I would like to see the season open in the middle of August and go to the end of October.


I agree, however, it is the feds that say you can't open the season until Sep 1 and with the size of some of the birds I shoot on opener , I think I agree, not sure those things could fly at the first of august.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont think that this change is really all that beneficial to most hunters in all honesty. 

The perception is that this is going to create additional hunting opportunities for sportsmen, but the reality is that the birds are long gone from northern UT the first part of September and the ones that stick around are usually in the city. However, I think this could benefit hunters in southern Utah because the birds will stick around longer down there.

I agree with the sentiment that others have expressed that the more valuable change would be to start the season in August. I'd even be happy with the same season length if we could start it a little earlier.

Dove hunting is one of my personal favorite hunts but it has become joke in the last decade as storms come in and push the birds south before the season begins.

But hey, thats just another example of Utah bird hunting opportunity.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The more I think about this proposal, the more irritated I get. 

I genuinely do not think that this idea is in the interest of sportsmen and how can they propose to increase the duration of the season when doves are a migratory bird?

I'd love to read the proposal honestly.


----------

